# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ky jam unë

## ZEUS_1

Kurse ky jam une
 Komentet bejini si te doni

----------


## ZEUS_1

Pershendetje te gjithve une quhem Ardi ne chat futem me nick ZEUS_1 rri ne Tirane por kam qejf dhe shpresoj tja mbath per ne Canada. (ishalla do zoti)
Mosha 24 vjec
1.76 i gjate 84 kile (per fat te keq spo bie dot nga pesha)
Floket e zeza pak kacurrela, syte e zeza,
Shakagji dhe nevrik njekohesisht.
Hobi im jane makinat sidomos fuoristradat per faktin se kur shkojme neper fshatra me vjedh pula me fuoristrade ste kap njeri :P:P:P:P

----------


## Fiori

Miresevjen ne forum Ardi. Fotografi e lezecme - meqe ra fjala, dhe te ajo fotografia duke bere planin e rrembimit te sorkadhes ke qene  :i hutuar:  ...?

----------


## ZEUS_1

Fiori spaske kuptuar gje fare ti  :buzeqeshje: ) Kjo sorkadhja eshte bashkepuntorja ime e po me tregon vendin nga te futem, por per fat te keq na zbuluan dhe na fotografuan :PPPPP

----------


## enka

nice picture ardi!      see you!  bye

----------


## edspace

E hoqi ate foton e sorkadhes.

----------


## Denisa

Mirseerdhe. Ku je me? Akoma me shpi ke tirona re e,
 ke posta, apo tani keni shku me nejt ke pallatet e reja ke pica "Era"? Ti do pysesh veten kush jom un ene do rrish icik si menushem, do ta them icik ma von, nuk t'lej me vdek njoront.

Ciao nga Deni

----------


## ZEUS_1

Hmmm e kam pare foton tende me te vertete e bukur edhe prezantimin tend e kam lexuar po per fat te keq kurre sdo me bjeri vet ne mend se kush je.
 :buzeqeshje:    Plssss mos me ler shume kohe injoront
*PS- Je shume e bukur*
Per pak harrova se ma prishe mendjen  shpine tek Era e kemi me qera edhe nga posta (tirana e re) kemi iku tani jam me shpi tek kompleksi Dinamo afer pishinave nqs e ke parasysh

----------


## ZEUS_1

*Ja dhe mjeti i krimit*

----------


## Fiori

Me kete peisazhin prapa i ke bere piket  :buzeqeshje:  Mos thuaj qe nuk jane malet e Korces, se dua te mendoj qe jane ato.

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. mudohem kot te gjej nje tironas te normal se te gjithe ia marrin ne kethes normales  :ngerdheshje:  jan per ti pire ne kupe pa perjashtim. duhet me bo zi rregull ne qoftese je nga tirona nuk duhet me e ven foton se dihet se cfare malli jan s'ka nevoje per fakte  :ngerdheshje:  Ardi i ke pah vetes telashe qe e ke ven foton ketu se do te mysin keto kocat e ketushme ta marrin shpirtin keto..... 
po cdo ne kanada more eshte aq ftoht sa fillon e flet me vete :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   do te han mesysh keshtu mbaj urdher me vete ne do te shpetosh....  i iku tirones edhe nje yll tjeter..... mjer tirona, lum kanadaja, tirona hum kandaja fiton..... i ka jeta keto ca fitojen e ca humbin
sukse ne cdo fush te jetes, ty edhe te gjithe te dashurit e zemres tende. e mirese te na vish ne amerike.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## ZEUS_1

> _Postuar më parë nga Fiori_ 
> *Me kete peisazhin prapa i ke bere piket  Mos thuaj qe nuk jane malet e Korces, se dua te mendoj qe jane ato.*


 Lol Fiori *VOSKOPOJA*

----------


## Denisa

Hi Ardi!
 Kam qen i her deshmitare e nji aksidenti ke Tirona Re. Reno e bardh me 4 cuna mrena, nji nga pasagjeret ishe edhe ti.Un nuk e pash momentin e perplasjes, por maj men qe i plak fluturoji 4 m. Per fatin tat te mire ishte shef Ridvani, burri i Irenes. Me verete fat sepse ai eshte edhe polic edhe hoxh, pranej ma merr menia nuk t'futen mrena.HMMMMmmmmmmm per tu njoft nuk kemi muhabet, po te njof nga nje shoqja ime, nuk e di a ta merr menia se kush esht ajo shoqja ime. por ajo m'ka fol shum per ty. Kjo makina e jotja apo e Ministris?? :peshku:

----------


## shkodrane4ever

Ur CUTE lal  :syte zemra:

----------


## ZEUS_1

> _Postuar më parë nga Denisa_ 
> *Hi Ardi!
>  Kam qen i her deshmitare e nji aksidenti ke Tirona Re. Reno e bardh me 4 cuna mrena, nji nga pasagjeret ishe edhe ti.Un nuk e pash momentin e perplasjes, por maj men qe i plak fluturoji 4 m. Per fatin tat te mire ishte shef Ridvani, burri i Irenes. Me verete fat sepse ai eshte edhe polic edhe hoxh, pranej ma merr menia nuk t'futen mrena.HMMMMmmmmmmm per tu njoft nuk kemi muhabet, po te njof nga nje shoqja ime, nuk e di a ta merr menia se kush esht ajo shoqja ime. por ajo m'ka fol shum per ty. Kjo makina e jotja apo e Ministris??*


*DENISA* 
Ate dite per te cilen flet (aksidentin) une kam qene pasagjer po pfffffffff ka nja 9 vjet Reno Tr 42 42 C ka pas qene makina ime dhe ate dite po beshim gara. Per te mos nxjerre ate shokun qe ishte ne timon e mbajta une persiper.Sa per Ridvanin qe as me bie ne mend nga e njef ai qe aktyualisht eshte bere Hoxh me ka nxi jeten ka fjet 3 dite poshte shtepise sime deri sa me futi mrena.Burre me te poshter nuk ka pas se tani nuk e di se si mund te jete . Dhe brenda kam ndenjt 2 dite. Se nga cila shoqe e jotja me njef  me me vra as me bie ne mend por  ka shume mundesi te jete nje me emrin ELDA.(po provoj ta gjej)Se vetem ajo dhe shoqet e  saja u kane pas marre me keto muhabete. (e lagu se lagu me tha i thashe) me nje llaf kalamoj te pakten per ate kohe.
Ps-Denisa makina nuk eshte imja e as e ministrise eshte e Albanit nqs e njef se eshte shoku im. Por edhe te ishte imja sdo e desha se eshte me benzine dhe harxhon shume ( nuk kam thene qe kjo eshte makina  ime) Vete kam nje Ford me ekonomik
Atehere sdo kesh qene kaq e mire se patjetr qe do te te kisha mbajt mend te paska rregulluar Kanadaja  :buzeqeshje:  ))) 
*Fotografia nuk eshte vene per katunaret te shofin makinen por e kam vene per panoramen*

----------


## Denisa

Me vjen shume keq qe te paskam lene kaq pak pershtypje saqe nuk me mbake mend :P. Une nuk te njoh nga your ex, Elda, se nuk kam pasur te bej me ate. Une nuk kom ndryshu shume. Ajo qe kam qene ne Tirone jom edhe ketu, por ti qeke dobsu icik. Me sa duket Serveti nuk ta sjell mo bananen ke krevati. Io :buzeqeshje: ))))
I ma men qoftet e Cubelit me  :buzeqeshje: ))) Kush ta binte buken te reparti kur ishe ushtar, Bjondi???

----------


## ZEUS_1

Denisa te vrava  :shkelje syri:  po me thuaj kush dreqin je ti

----------


## Henri

Hec nje here ketej nga Kanadaja, se na duhet ca permiresim rrace.   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Denisa

Historia e renose ka qene para 6 vjetesh dhe jo 9 sic thua ti. Mesa duket une e mbakam mend me mire se sa ti. Po rastisi te takohemi ndonjehere kur te vij per vizite ne Tirone, do e pime nje kafe ke klubi Bardh e Zi. Besoj se ky eshte lokali jot i preferuar apo jo? Dhe per xhipin e fotos mos rrej kot se xhipi ministrise eshte jo i Albanit. Mashtrus. Lo :buzeqeshje: )) Di shume per ty por nuk dua te ta prish reputacionin ketu perpara femrave te forumit se je dhe AOP ke chati. 


Ciao nga Deni.



P.S. 

E di qe ta hoqa trurin.

----------


## ZEUS_1

Ja moj Deni Xhipi i ministrise.
Sa per muhabetin e Renose aq ka 9 vjet o Deni e mbaj mend se e kam ngere ne kurriz  :buzeqeshje:  
Sa per te ndenj kam heq dore nga B&Z tani rri ke Time Out dhe sa per te pire kafe me ty marzallah se do ta pi ndonje here me kete qe po me ben ti mua kur te vish ketu do te te grij fare, vec mos e marrsha vesh se kush dreqin je. Se me vika dhe inat me veten qe spo te njof dot. Kam pyetur kta cunat po asnjeri ste njifte po duhet me pyet cunat e lagjes kur ti takoj se nuk rri me ta se besoj nga lagja do ta kesh prejardhjen ti huh mi ke ngrejt nervat der ne maksimum(vec mos me ardhsh o do te te grij fare o do te te te ha komplet qe per inat me pelqen shume, E cuditshme si ste kam gjujt une ty re?
*PS- Sa per reputacionin nqs me njifka kaq mire duhet ta dish qe sme plas shume ne jeten private jo me ne chat*  
 Pershendetje nga Ardi ose Buci (mgjth keshtu me kane pas then vetem cunat e lagjes)

----------

